# Awwww. Admiral AK's first post



## wdw_ (Feb 12, 2002)

Every journey begins with a single step. Here's Admiral's.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=792

That was the earliest post of Admiral's I could find.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

That might have been my first one   I cant remember   -- maybe the prospect of OS X on intel was enought to push me to join and start posting lol ;-)


anyone else find any older ones ?


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

so right off the bat he had to show off all the languages he knows 

obviously you were just getting warmed up then. the people you were talking to still have 11, 39 and 51 posts. They may never know they were dealing with a legend 

not to mention how much more important that makes your opinion look now that you have over 4000 posts. and people come from far and wide just to observe your post count


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

awwww this is so hilarious 
Am I the main attraction now on OS X.com ? 

(goes to check his PM mailbox with all the fan mail )



you know there are some original OSXers that don't show up any more like VGZ... I wonder what happened to them 


AdmiralAK --- a legend in the making   -- maybe we can make a TV show out of it like the WB has popstars 


Admiral


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 13, 2002)

Here's VGZ's profile:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=475

It says that his last post was in May.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

he he I remember the SU member thing.
It was one of teh proposed "new" ranks for OS X members that reached 1000 post lol


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 13, 2002)

Oops. I'm wrong. I found an earlier post by Admiral:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=810

This message predates the other one by 3 hours and 14 minutes.

This is the absolute first. I did a search on his user name and had them list all of his posts in ascending order.


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

wdw - no wonder the server ground to a halt. Doing a AdmiralAK search hits every post in this joint. lol

testuser rest assured my psychiatrist has since prescribed effective medication to better control those types of outbreaks.
note: took me 5 months to work up the courage to make that first thread. As you can see I did entertain myself. lol


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

and admiral still asks about greek every 5th post 

i wish apple would just make the greek and give him something new to complain about 

 

and as for klink - i get the impression he still talks to himself but has learned to make it all one continious thought  

 

no really klink, what did you end up saying to the person that got them all riled up and kicked off the site with all their posts removed?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

I am pretty sure there must have been another post in there before the greek one...

btw...where is my greek apple ?   lol



I remember the old klink...must be all that techno he had listened to that made him a raving lunatic....oh oh...that must be me in a few years  (at least I know jazz will calm me down )


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

Addy, old or new Klink, is still a Klink. They're really one in the same.
You know what I'm talking about right Klink? Of coarse Klink, who can argue? Not me Klink. I like Klink. You like Klink, Klink? Eh, Klink grates on my nerves Klink.

Ed, must of been the words "please & thank you" that did it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

Both of you klinks!
just fetch me a new rocord for my turn tables  the crows are getting wild  lol

I prefer to call my secondary personality Jack  LOL


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

> They're really one in the same.



he he , i liked that one 

talk about almost sliding right by me !


----------



## lethe (Aug 28, 2002)

when you search by username, and look at the oldest thread, you will come up with the thread that was posted to the longest ago.  to get AKs first thread, see his profile, and search all posts by this user.  you will see that his first post was in this thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=3076#post3076


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 29, 2002)

he he he,
so much interest in my first post  
Man that was 2 years ago  ... how time flies by


----------

